# Songs that would make a grown man cry



## Retsu (Dec 8, 2008)

And be sure to post a Youtube link or something for us lazy TCoDers. :)

The Gathering - You Learn About It


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

We Miss You (Love Theme) - Mother 3

This song is a key factor in what made the game so sad.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2008)

anathema - one last goodbye

tell me you didn't see this coming retsu

just tell me


----------



## Retsu (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't even like One Last Goodbye all that much. :/ Anathema's done much more emotional stuff.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2008)

are you there? would also be a prime contender, especially the acoustic version

nine inch nails - hurt


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

Watershed said:


> nine inch nails - hurt


Johnny Cash version is even sadder.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2008)

I prefer the original.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 9, 2008)

Chemo Limo by Regina Spektor


----------



## Fredie (Dec 9, 2008)

Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven that is a very emotional song, IMO.


----------



## see ya (Dec 10, 2008)

I Don't Want to Live on the Moon - Sesame Street

Don't ask how or why it's so sad. Its power is inexplicable.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

This one makes me really sad; War on Drugs by the Barenaked Ladies.
It's the
_Won't it be dull
When we rid ourselves of all these demons haunting us
to keep us company?
Won't it be odd to be happy
Like we always we always thought we're supposed to feel
But never seemed to be?_

That gets me. Though the verse about the viaduct is sad, too ):

Ooh, and Art Garfunkel's Bright Eyes used to make me cry buckets. It's not just because of Watership Down; it was written about the song writer's father dying of cancer and the drugs affecting his eyes through the process.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 14, 2008)

Ring Them Bells - Heart featuring Layne Staley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k94gC9_Y5vY


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 14, 2008)

Hurt by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 14, 2008)

Dance With My Father Again by Luther Vandross


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 16, 2008)

Skymin said:


> We Miss You (Love Theme) - Mother 3
> 
> This song is a key factor in what made the game so sad.


You really have to see it in the game to understand why it's sad.
The version in the game is really nice. :(


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2008)

Retsu said:


> I don't even like One Last Goodbye all that much. :/ Anathema's done much more emotional stuff.


it's about the death of the cavanagh bros' mother it doesn't get much more emotional than that :(


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Dec 17, 2008)

He was my Brother - Simon and Garfunkel

This is simply one of the greatest songs I have ever heard. Its just... wow... So filled with emotion.

For those of you that don't know, the Freedom Riders were a group a of people that rode busses all the way down to the Southern States of the US in protest to the racial descrimination durring the Civil Rights movement of the mid 20th century.

Also... You should really look into all kinds of music, there is a lot of great stuff other than what is commercialized. Doo Wop from the 50s, British invasion and Folk music of the 60s,  and loads of stuff from every other bit of time as well. It never hurt anyone to listen to something different, right? And it is never too soon nor late to start :3.


----------



## J.T. (Dec 20, 2008)

Concrete Angel by Martina McBride

my dad listens to country stations all the time so I end up hearing this a few times every once in a while


----------



## see ya (Jan 14, 2009)

Another necromancy, but I found another one. 

Ai. No. Fucking. Uta.  Read the lyrics. 'Nuff said.

Also, read this, if you don't already know the story of Laika. Then listen to Space Doggity by Jonathan Coulton. You're best off preparing your tissues in advance.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 14, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Also, read this, if you don't already know the story of Laika. Then listen to Space Doggity by Jonathan Coulton. You're best off preparing your tissues in advance.


I think that is the only song that has ever really made me cry. It is just so powerful. :sad:


----------



## Meririn (Jan 14, 2009)

Strange Fruit by Billie Holiday

It's haunting and old and was written by a Jewish schoolteacher as a protest against the lynching of African Americans during the 30's.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 14, 2009)

The score that plays during the stampede/Mufasa's death/Scar telling Simba it was his fault Mufasa died and that he should run away and never return in The Lion King is very emotional.


----------

